# [A] Die Hüter alter Tugenden suchen Verstärkung



## Qlakz (26. Mai 2017)

*Die Hüter alter Tugenden suchen aktuell nach Verstärkung für die Nachtfestung HC / Mythisch und den zukünftigen Content das Grabmal des Sargeras*.

**Update 04.06.2017**

 

*Über uns:*

 

Die Allianz-Gilde "Hüter alter Tugenden" existiert seit 2010 und ist auf dem Realmpool Zirkel des Cenarius / Todeswache beheimatet. Wir sind ein bunt gemischter Haufen mit einem Altersdurchschnitt von ca. 30 Jahren.
Bei uns haben viele tolle Menschen aus jeder erdenklichen Lebensphase einen Platz gefunden. Vom Studenten, Bürohengst und Schichtarbeiter bis zum junggebliebenen Mittvierziger. Auch einige ehemalige Raider sind
weiterhin ein aktiver Bestandteil unserer Gilde.

 

Unser vorrangiges Ziel ist es, den jeweils aktuellen Content im HC zu clearen um im Anschluss gezielt in den mytischen Content einzusteigen. Neben den regelmäßigen Raids ergeben sich meist am Abend verschiedene
Gildenaktivitäten. Oft finden sich spontane Gruppen für hohe Keystones, gemeinsames Erledigen von Weltquests, Twinken oder einfach zum geselligen Gespräch im TS zusammen. Gegenseitige Unterstützung wird bei
uns groß geschrieben.

 

 

*Raidzeiten:*

 

*::* Mittwoch 19:30Uhr - 22:30Uhr

*:: *Sonntag 19:30Uhr - 22:30Uhr

 

Neben den genannten Raidtagen bieten wir einen freiwilligen Twinkraid am Freitag ab 19:30Uhr an. Der Raidinvite findet ca. 15 Minuten vor dem offiziellen Start statt. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt solltest du deine Vorbereitung
für den Raidabend getroffen haben.

 

*Raidstand:*

 

*:: *Smaragdgrüner Alptraum 7/7 [M]

*::* Prüfung der Tapferkeit 2/3 [M]

*::* Nachtfestung 10/10 [H] // 3/10 [M]

 

Der aktuelle Gearscore unserer Raidmitglieder liegt bei durchschnittlich 905.

Um dir den Einstieg in unseren Raid zu erleichtern setzen wir Erfahrung im aktuellen Content voraus. Du solltest dich dabei ungefähr auf unserem aktuellen Raidstand befinden. Mit der Eröffnung des Grabmals des Sargeras
werden wir direkt in den neuen Content einsteigen.

 

Derzeit suchen wir zur Verstärkung für den aktuellen Content und in Vorbereitung auf das Grabmal des Sargeras

 

*::* einen Heiler als Ergänzung für unser Heilerteam

*::* 2-4 DDs

 

*Was wir von dir und unseren Raidmitgliedern erwarten:*

 

*::* einen gepflegten Charakter (Verzauberung, Sockelsteine, Skillung)

*::* aktives Auseinandersetzen mit deinem Charakter

*::* regelmäßige Teilnahme an den geplanten Raidabenden und dem Gildenleben

*::* frühzeitiges An- bzw. Abmelden im Raidkalender

*::* eigenständige Raidvorbereitung

*::* die Fähigkeit eigene Fehler zu erkennen und die eigene Leistung stetig zu steigern

*::* Nutzung der gängigen allgemeinen und klassenspezifischen Addons

*::* den notwendigen Ehrgeiz auch wenn der Boss nicht im first try liegt

*:: *ein funktionsfähiges Headset

 

 

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich natürlich gern unter meinem Battletag *Qlaks#2642* zur Verfügung und lade euch gern zu einem persönlichen Gespräch in unserem TS ein.

 

Mit freundlichem Gruß

 

Qlakz und die Hüter alter Tugenden


----------

